

Ask HN: Where to get business cards made? - Ellipsis753

I&#x27;m starting as a freelancer and am going to get some business cards printed (maybe a couple of hundred to start). I was wondering if someone could recommend a printing company? Like everyone else I tried Vistaprint at one point and the cards I got looked terrible so I didn&#x27;t feel I could use them. I&#x27;ve heard good things about http:&#x2F;&#x2F;uk.moo.com and I think they&#x27;re who I&#x27;m leaning toward at the moment but at 30p ($0.47) each (including postage to the UK) they&#x27;re quite expensive.<p>Who would you recommend or have used in the past? Are they&#x27;re any novel modification I should consider? Moo offers rounded corners for 36p ($0.56) but I can&#x27;t find any photos of them. Spot UV looks good but I can&#x27;t find anyone that offers it and I&#x27;m not sure how much it would add to the cost.<p>Any input would be appreciated. Thanks for taking the time to read. :)
======
stevejalim
I'm half wincing because this seems like a shameless plug, but it does fit the
context. (I would have sent it directly, but there are no contact details for
you in your HN profile.)

Anyway: the latest release of
[http://leanpub.com/freelancedeveloperbook/](http://leanpub.com/freelancedeveloperbook/)
has a 'Developer Deals' section, including a coupon code for 50 free Moo cards
(with Moo logo on the back, or you can upgrade to get no logo). You just pay
shipping - that should bring down your average card cost while starting out.
You might find the other deals/promos (accountacy software, code hosting, PM
tools) useful, too.

------
sharemywin
I would argue top of the line business cards aren't going to matter a whole
lot for your type of business. I would think it's better to collect potential
clients business cards and follow up with them on a regular basis. The
companies I've seen take client managers out to lunch ever couple of months
and build relationships, scope out any work on the horizen network for other
people to contact at the orginization, etc.

------
Metatron
I use Moo myself, and whenever the time comes for a gathering I'm at to pop
their cards into a bowl (for a competition or the like, not swinging) I find
myself recognising a whole bunch of them as Moo cards too. They certainly seem
to dominate the market, and rightly so.

Great thing about Moo is there's always a chance to try before you buy. Here's
one of their free cards deals from a partner, just pay for postage and put up
with the watermark, but you at least get to see the quality of their regular
cards: [http://uk.moo.com/partner/crunch/](http://uk.moo.com/partner/crunch/)

I've also tried their NFC cards cos I'm a nerd, gimmick, but fun!

------
jgeorge
Vistaprint cards are terrible, in my experience. I've had excellent results
with Moo, even if they're slightly more expensive I've always been happy with
their results.

------
ceeK
If you can wait a couple of months, Moo show up at Silicon Milkroundabout, a
startup jobs fair in London. You can order your business cards and get them
sent there. In fact, I think the last few times you get 100 free or something.
The event is free plus it might be a good networking event for you.

Here's the link in case you're interested:
[http://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/](http://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/)

------
jlees
I'm a big fan of Moo, but they are everywhere now. I ordered some letterpress
personal business cards from Blush and constantly get compliments on the
quality of my card, I'd definitely recommend those but they are even more
expensive due to the letterpress.

------
vbv
I used Moo before and the rounded corners was a great addition. The touch and
feel of the cards is really professional as well. I'll continue using Moo for
my future business cards.

------
apineda
What kind of cards did you order from Vistaprint? Matte, gloss etc. I'm just
wondering what you didn't like about them because I am considering them as a
supplier.

~~~
MWil
I can't in good conscience not mention how bad of an experience I've had the
three times I've tried VistaPrint. The good news is they will always reprint
when you point out the problem but I have sent things back 2-3 times. One time
they printed out 1000 brochures with the middle pages completely blank and
then said it was a problem with the layers in the image I provided. Another
time they printed business cards crooked.

------
jamesjguthrie
I used 123print for mine. I barely need them but 123print let me make a custom
card and was the cheapest that I found.

